# Does a new name of apartment development require new trading name of management company?



## L_earner (15 Nov 2021)

The owners voted for the name change as it is a Windscale-to-Sellafield kind of situation.
The procedures for adopting a trading name seem straightforward enough, but is it necessary?
This is a CLG company, which comes under the category of a micro company, if that is relevant.


----------



## jpd (15 Nov 2021)

No, but it might be clearer to current/potential suppliers of goods and services if the name was changed to reflect the new name of the development


----------



## dublin67 (23 Nov 2021)

Are you changing the name of the company or changing the business name?


----------



## L_earner (23 Nov 2021)

dublin67 said:


> Are you changing the name of the company or changing the business name?


The only plan was to give the apartments a new address name. The question is: do we also need to change the business name?


----------



## dublin67 (23 Nov 2021)

I doubt it.  I would imagine that changing either the business name or the name of the company will have nothing to do with changing the address.


----------

